# Is he bloated or just fat?



## ttylko (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi guys just wanted to check everything is ok with my frogs.
As per title, I don't know if it's dropsy or just fat. He sometimes seems to look 'puffier' than other times, don't know if that's possible? Acting normal, out and about hunting. 
In addition to the melanogaster I feed I have ABUNDANCE of springtails in the tank that he eats.




1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ?
Leucomelas, had them 4 weeks now, acquired from reliable breeder

2. What are your temperatures (day and night - highs and lows) and how do you measure those temperatures? Does the vivarium have any supplemental heating, and if so, what type?
High day 72f, low night 68f
Measured by probe thermometer

3. What lighting is on the enclosure (brand, type, wattage) and does the lighting add heat to the vivarium?
Nicrew classic gen 2, doesn't add heat

4. What is the Humidity like (percentage or guesstimate)? What type of water are you using? What is your misting procedure (automated or hand mister, how long and how often)?
Would guess 80% there's condensation ok the glass and when you open,.it feels humid. Hand mister 10 seconds in the morning

5. Describe your tank/enclosure and its lid or top, and give details about the ventilation (how many vents, where are they positioned, how large are they).
18x18x24 exo Terra, 2.5 inch at the back of the lid, .75 inch at front and the original vent under door

6. What kind of food are you providing, how much and are you dusting it? What superfine powdered supplements (brand and exact product name) are you using and are they fresh (i.e. how long has the container been open, and how is it stored)?
Melanogaster, dusted with repashy every day, would guess around 30 flies

7. Any other animals in the enclosure currently or recently? Tankmates / other frogs ?
There's 3 leucs

8. Any type of behavior you would consider 'odd' ?
N/a

9. Have you handled or touched the frogs recently ? Any cleansers, paint, perfumes, bug sprays etc near the tank ?
No

10. Take pictures of EVERYTHING -- the frogs, the enclosure, the vents. Take numerous pics of everything - that will be of great help.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

In the first pic you can see how full his stomach is. I think hes exhuberantly chowing down.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Kmc said:


> In the first pic you can see how full his stomach is. I think hes exhuberantly chowing down.


Agreed. He just looks pudgy. Skip a day of feeding and see if it slims down.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I never worry about young frogs getting or being 'fat'. Not enough to try to get them to feed less or thin them out.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I'm not in contention with Jason's advice, just thinking that the dusted Mel's are so important to his development, and if that's altered in a significant way he will just go Cartman after the undusted left Mel's and the abundantly available springtails.


----------



## ttylko (Feb 7, 2021)

Okay thanks guys I just wanted to check he's not got infection.
I don't think I'll skip any feeding because I am already worried that he eats more springtails than the dusted flies!


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

He has a stomach full of food (left side tight like drum) and a bowel ready to unload too.

Your environment looks clean and dry. By the time a frog is septic with a bloating type malady, it is highly atypical for it to be an active, adamant hunter.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Kmc said:


> I'm not in contention with Jason's advice, just thinking that the dusted Mel's are so important to his development, and if that's altered in a significant way he will just go Cartman after the undusted left Mel's and the abundantly available springtails.


I'm sorry. I should have inquired about their age before answering. All the OP said was he had them for four weeks. If they're froglets, ignore my advice. Feed daily and let your guys be fat.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Oh Jason ive done that plenty too. Something in the text esp will catch my attention. Or not! Lol


----------

